# US visitor in dubai for a few days



## t2kr (May 3, 2010)

Hey everyone- I’m a college student from the US who’ll be visiting Dubai for a few days starting 5/4. I’m staying at a hotel right in City Center. Don’t know too many people in the city, so would love to meet others/expats, especially from the US or Europe. What are some popular places (restaurants/bars, etc.) to do so? I’m planning to do some touristy stuff during the day, but would also appreciate any suggestions on things to do. I’ll be in Dubai from 5/4 to 5/6. Thx.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Before the rest of the band jump on you for saying you want to meet Americans, I completely understand where you are coming from. I know they say they speak english, but it IS hard to understand them but just give them a try. They dont bite too hard and being around other nationalities will be hopefully fun. The british do this taking the piss (means they josh with someone a whole lot , like on a level that we americans have hard time understanding). I am not a bar person but those people will be along in a few.

Everyone play nice with the american. :ranger:


----------



## t2kr (May 3, 2010)

haha thanks jynxgirl, no offense intended from my end!

looking to meet up with people of any nationality


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you have planned so far?


----------



## t2kr (May 3, 2010)

desert safari, mall of emirates/city centers, touring some of the historical landmarks, etc. other suggestions?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> especially from the US or Europe


oh wow you only want to meet americans, how terrible of you! joking aside dubai is a melting pot of cultures and you will find many americans, europeans and people from various cultures and i guess that's one of its main appeals to people who find dubai appealing, so you gotta keep an open mind.

i lived in the US for 10 years and then I moved to Dubai so I kind of understand what you have to adjust to here coming from America.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone took me to the gold souk and spice souk by way of some little boat thing, across from some historical museums. It prob is going to be too hot during the day for you to do this, but would suggest it on an evening. 

I would suggest a ride up to the tallest buildinf in the world (is that opened up again??) 

The bus tour that runs around dubai. 

Going to have a dinner out at Dubai mall by the fountains. 

If you can make/get a trip out to Fujeirah or Rak to see a bit less of city UAE that would prob be nice. 

Do NOT go to the zoo that is in Dubai. It will make a whole day ruined of sadness. If you want to see animals from this area, as well as they have others, go to the zoo in al ain (I think that is the name). 

What brings you to dubai? Are you an outdoors or indoors type person? Hopefully Elpheba will have the new updated thread that should be a sticky that will give you things to do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

When you say staying in City Centre, do you mean near Deira City Centre (a large mall) as there is no centre to Dubai? 

Take a Big Bus tour (goes from Deira City Centre Mall) - red route - through old part of city and by creek. Incl museum etc
Burj Khalifa - even bigger & better than in America!  
Dubai Fountains - nr Burj Khalifa - from 7.00pm? in evenings. By Dubai Mall & lots of cafes & restaurants there
Madinat - large hotel complex with a souk in middle (shops, cafes, bars, restaurants)
Boat trip frm Marina around Palm (Captain Jack)


And remember that it is getting hot and to dress appropriately (for modesty that is, not heat)

Have fun!

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jander13 said:


> dubai is a melting pot of cultures and you will find many americans, europeans and people from various cultures


I would have to say that is the one thing that is such a culture shock how this IS NOT a melting pot in any sense that we americans think of. In America, people melt together and kind of lose their culture. In this country, people can be here ten years and are still very much paki, or indian, or british. Not to step on toes but it is one of the hardest things I think I have had to come to grips with is that this country doesnt melt at all. Its a place to pass thru, enjoy your time, and leave as the locals are hoping that their people make more babies, get more educated and will need less outsiders to run their country. At least, that is how I was explained it by my emirati friend.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I would have to say that is the one thing that is such a culture shock how this IS NOT a melting pot in any sense that we americans think of. In America, people melt together and kind of lose their culture. In this country, people can be here ten years and are still very much paki, or indian, or british. Not to step on toes but it is one of the hardest things I think I have had to come to grips with is that this country doesnt melt at all. Its a place to pass thru, enjoy your time, and leave as the locals are hoping that their people make more babies, get more educated and will need less outsiders to run their country. At least, that is how I was explained it by my emirati friend.


Astute observation, the main reason behind that I think is that this is such a closed culture that it is impossible to be integrated into and they really don't want to integrate you. They just want you to provide them the services they can't provide themselves and then leave, america is pretty good at assimilating/integrating people and making them a part of the culture because that's what it is built on so truly america is a melting pot of cultures in a way but in dubai the pot is full of oil and water!


----------



## t2kr (May 3, 2010)

first, thanks a lot guys, these lists are very, very helpful. i am staying off Omar Bin Alkhatab Rd in Deira. 

@Jynxgirl- I am actually making a stop at Dubai on my way to Asia where I'll be working with a non-profit organization for a few months. taking a break from corporate america to explore the world, i guess!

that is great to hear about dubai- i too have a diverse cultural background, so am looking fwd to meeting others with the same. 

p.s any places where expats meet up at night?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

t2kr said:


> p.s any places where expats meet up at night?


As only 17% of the population is natives, every where you go, will pretty much be expats. 

What type of night life do you like?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

also of course in many countries you can live X amount of time and get an actual passport, citizenship and be a part of that country. In Dubai that's also out of question but yeah i am hijacking the thread here sorry! back to topic and all that


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> p.s any places where expats meet up at night?


I haven't gone out in a long time but more popular spots that western expats prefer are Barasti and Irish Village I think, of course there are many others but those two are the first ones that came to my mind.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

t2kr said:


> first, thanks a lot guys, these lists are very, very helpful. i am staying off Omar Bin Alkhatab Rd in Deira.
> 
> @Jynxgirl- I am actually making a stop at Dubai on my way to Asia where I'll be working with a non-profit organization for a few months. taking a break from corporate america to explore the world, i guess!
> 
> ...


Just about everywhere. Dubai is 85% expat....

For that side of town, try the Irish Village/Aviation Club in Garhoud. Big, friendly Irish pub, plus other bars & restaurants.

-


----------



## t2kr (May 3, 2010)

no worries jander, interesting perspective.

as far as nightlife, just meeting ppl i guess and having fun. not a big drinker, but love sports, so maybe a pub/sports bar? 

am open to doing whatever ppl there do.. i realize it's a weeknight, so people may not be out as much?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Champions at the JW Marriott Dubai. It's a great sports bar with lots of TV screens showing different games. You'll get to meet a lot of interesting people.
You will be coming to Dubai during the Arabian Travel Market so most of the hotels will be filled with travel/trade exhibitors. It's a busy time!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

You know...malls boat rides bars....man I'm sure you've been there and done that...since you'll be going towards far east (I am assuming here), you'll see brilliant ocean, so forget about the boat rides...

What you should see here are what you cannot get anywhere else....

1. Take a desert safari...couple this with sand boarding and a dinner in the desert with belly dancing...
2. Go see the tallest building in the world
3. See the biggest mall in the world (might not wow you but still...)
4. Visit the palm...have a meal at the atlantis or why not crack your wallet at burj ul arab...or spend a day in the lazy pool of Wild Wadi admiring the architectural beauty of burj ul Arab.
5. The afternoon you go on a desert safari...the same morning go to SKI Dubai...so you can say that you went skiing and dune bashing in the same day.
6. If you are here on the weekend, visit Yas Island and check out the Motor Circuit there...they have something on every weekend.

Want another tale to tell back home....Go to the bar on the top floor of the Address Hotel in Downtown...it is the highest bar in the world...

And yes go out on a quest to meet one nationality that you think you will never meet anywhere else..

Have fun...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

6. If you are here on the weekend, visit Yas Island and check out the Motor Circuit there...they have something on every weekend.

I didnt know this???


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

yup they have drifting competitions/demos, this other weekend they had a showdown between Lambos and Nissan GTRs...and they even have motorbike events...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

oh! said:


> yup they have drifting competitions/demos, this other weekend they had a showdown between Lambos and Nissan GTRs...and they even have motorbike events...



Curiosity peaked... I LOVE anything motorcycle related  :clap2::ranger::spit::eyebrows: sorry, :focus:


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! I am a fellow American and staying in Dubai and would enjoy meeting up with you. Send me a message and we can figure something out.


----------

